# my 653 Century



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Will probably sell it over the summer. Cool bike but I don't ride it anymore.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

cool bike indeeed. I bid 20 bux!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Love those flat fork crowns, like Eddy himself used when he was racing. 
I like them on De Rosas too, but you hardly ever see them on Colnagos. 
Better that bike goes to a good home where it will be used and appreciated, than sit around unused.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Love those flat fork crowns, like Eddy himself used when he was racing.
> I like them on De Rosas too, but you hardly ever see them on Colnagos.
> Better that bike goes to a good home where it will be used and appreciated, than sit around unused.


I definitely appreciate it. I had wanted a Merckx ever since I sold them back in the 80s. But I don't ride it (have a custom bike I like better) and it feels weird to have bikes I don't ride.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Will probably sell it over the summer. Cool bike but I don't ride it anymore.


Another nice one. :thumbsup: Good luck in the sale!


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

How did you find the 28 spoke wheels, Henry Chinaski ?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Henry Chinaski said:


> ...it feels weird to have bikes I don't ride.


I have a bike like that. It's called my "mountain bike".


----------



## seddo (Jul 9, 2012)

sweet bike good luck with the sale - what frame size is it?


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Fifty Quatloons!


----------



## fusiongary (Aug 22, 2012)

How many different tube sets did EM use? I haven't seen too many Reynolds built Merckx frames, especially in 653. Great bike. Who built your custom?


----------

